# Waitress suing former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work



## Tommy Tainant

Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News

*A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*







Good luck to this girl.
What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?


----------



## harmonica

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?


male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls


----------



## WillowTree

She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!


----------



## percysunshine

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



.
Heck...totally naked would work to...the prudes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

WillowTree said:


> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!





WillowTree said:


> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!


Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.


----------



## DOTR

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



  Would it be possible for you to post something interesting every once in a while? Thanks.


----------



## JGalt

Thread is useless without pictures of aforementioned floppers.


----------



## WillowTree

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
Click to expand...

The customers were complaining! She she be allowed to serve anyway?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

She should not have been fired.


----------



## Death Angel

Hooters is hiring


----------



## JoeMoma

Article linked in OP said she had to wear a bra or tank top under her outer garment.  So she didn't have to wear a bra.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

What I mean is she should never have been hired in the first place.


----------



## Tilly

Wow, big news.
Thanks Tammy


----------



## JoeMoma

Men and women are are different by the way!


----------



## Pilot1

She should be wearing a heck of a lot more.


----------



## Toro

Tipsycatlover said:


> She should not have been fired.



Liberal!


----------



## JGalt

Tilly said:


> Wow, big news.
> Thanks Tammy




Earth-shaking.

I'm starting a Gofundme page right now so she can buy a new brazierre.


----------



## gulfman

Keep us abreast of what happens Tommy


----------



## Tilly

JGalt said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, big news.
> Thanks Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth-shaking.
> 
> I'm starting a Gofundme page right now so she can buy a new brazierre.
Click to expand...

You are too kind


----------



## JoeMoma

Sagging boobies need support!


----------



## JGalt

Tilly said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, big news.
> Thanks Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earth-shaking.
> 
> I'm starting a Gofundme page right now so she can buy a new brazierre.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are too kind
Click to expand...



Well thank you very kindly.

I've upped the goal on the Gofundme page because she's sorely in need of a nose job too. Get a load of that honker...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?




Not the proper information for me to make a determination.


----------



## JGalt

JoeMoma said:


> Sagging boobies need support!



I'd gladly give them all the support they need, with my own bare hands.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
> they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls
Click to expand...



WYEHO?


----------



## JGalt

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the proper information for me to make a determination.
Click to expand...



Obviously you know little about Republicans. We actually know what to do with a nice pair of titties.

That's probably because we tended to have been breast-fed, not bottle-fed as most liberals were.


----------



## JoeMoma

JGalt said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sagging boobies need support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd gladly give them all the support they need, with my own bare hands.
Click to expand...

Your bare hands may be difficult for her to wear while she is working as a waitress.   That being said, I understand the appeal in your hands on approach.


----------



## Rustic

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?


A face only a mother could love?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Right wing humour at its best. Carry on kids.


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Right wing humour at its best. Carry on kids.



Sorry we don't find poop and dressing up as women very funny.

Carry on.


----------



## JoeMoma

Rustic said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> A face only a mother could love?
Click to expand...

All men on internet message boards have wives/ girl friends that are 10s.


----------



## harmonica

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
> they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WYEHO?
Click to expand...

that would be a sin


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tommy Tainant said:


> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.



Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?

But you already knew that, of course


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Right wing humour at its best. Carry on kids.


^^^^^^^^ Left wing humour at its best ^^^^^^^^

Did you really think this ‘current event’ constitutes earth shattering news or something, Tams?

How about something from your regular staple, Pink News?

We’ve missed all your fave gay animal stories.

Really we have.


----------



## Rustic

Tommy Tainant said:


> Right wing humour at its best. Carry on kids.


If you don’t got it, certainly do not flaunt it...
Some images cannot be unseen, and people are trying to eat… It’s kind a hard to eat after someone throws up


----------



## HenryBHough

Smells like Tainted Tommy doth speak from personal experience.  Imagine, the boob-job part of tranny surgery grotesquely overdone!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

JGalt said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sagging boobies need support!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd gladly give them all the support they need, with my own bare hands.
Click to expand...



WYEHO?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

percysunshine said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Heck...totally naked would work to...the prudes.
Click to expand...



WYEHO?


----------



## JGalt

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right wing humour at its best. Carry on kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^ Left wing humour at its best ^^^^^^^^
> Did you really think this ‘current event’ was earth shattering, Tams?
> How about something from your regular staple Pink News?
> We’ve missed the gay animal stories.
> Really we have.
Click to expand...


You nailed it. Unhinged radical Islamics going all stabby on people in the British subways and this story is the object of Tommy's ire?

Sounds like another case of misplaced priorities to me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
Click to expand...

It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
Click to expand...


That juxtaposition is too stupid even for you. People who engage in moral relativism generally end up looking like fools


----------



## Rustic

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
Click to expand...

Political correctness is for pussies


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
> they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WYEHO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be a sin
Click to expand...



Thanks for the superflous detail.

Now your answer?


----------



## Rustic

Some people should always be overdressed, for the good of the public


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
Click to expand...



Tammy is drunk and marginally coherent by now.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

JGalt said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the proper information for me to make a determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you know little about Republicans. We actually know what to do with a nice pair of titties.
> 
> That's probably because we tended to have been breast-fed, not bottle-fed as most liberals were.
Click to expand...



I am just saying for me to make a determination a thorough exam is required br'er.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
Click to expand...

‘Opposite Sex’?
But you told us there were 72 of them!
And you told us this vvvvvvvvvvvvvvv is a woman!





You seem confused, Tams!


----------



## dave p

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
Click to expand...

why would a man be told that you fucking idiot?


----------



## harmonica

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
> they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WYEHO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be a sin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superflous detail.
> 
> Now your answer?
Click to expand...




> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.


----------



## dave p

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?


This is your burning concern in life? Whether this hosebag has to wear a bra?


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
Click to expand...


*"COLONIES"??????
*
Screw your British colonialism.


----------



## Rustic

Just a guess... Cellulite is generally thought of as an Appetite Suppressant?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex.


So you have to ask a man to have your baby?
Give you a BJ?

Oh Goodness, where’s the brain bleach!!!


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?
> 
> 
> 
> male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
> they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> WYEHO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be a sin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superflous detail.
> 
> Now your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



I want the truth?


----------



## harmonica

Rustic said:


> Some people should always be overdressed, for the good of the public


you can say that again
I saw one the other day with her belly hanging a foot below her belt 
it was like some kind of ''growth''-----yuck
she had like a sport top on


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have to ask a man to have your baby?
> Give you a BJ?
> 
> Oh Goodness, where’s the brain bleach!!!
> 
> View attachment 214508
Click to expand...



Clearly on Question 2 - Tammy would answer to the affirmative.


----------



## harmonica

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> male--female fruticake wanker--so, more likely a demo-liberalrat
> they don't like the opposite sex or sexy girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WYEHO?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would be a sin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superflous detail.
> 
> Now your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want the truth?
Click to expand...

*SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"COLONIES"??????
> *
> Screw your British colonialism.
Click to expand...



And we did just that starting at Concord and finishing off the bastards at Yorktown.


----------



## Rustic

It’s all fun and games until they start showing up in the wrong restrooms


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people should always be overdressed, for the good of the public
> 
> 
> 
> you can say that again
> I saw one the other day with her belly hanging a foot below her belt
> it was like some kind of ''growth''-----yuck
> she had like a sport top on
Click to expand...



Agrred.

While the yoga pants craze has been a blessing - there are times when they have given me the ED...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> WYEHO?
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a sin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superflous detail.
> 
> Now your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
Click to expand...



You understand wrong, I want the truth?

You don't have the guts to answer.

Henpecked and on a short leash Br'er?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
Click to expand...

So does that mean if you ask men to wear a cup you must also ask women? You are INSANE if yu don't know the difference between men and women and the underclothing items they wear.


----------



## harmonica

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a sin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superflous detail.
> 
> Now your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand wrong, I want the truth?
> 
> You don't have the guts to answer.
> 
> Henpecked and on a short leash Br'er?
Click to expand...

*SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean if you ask mean to wear a cup you must also ask women? You are INSANE if yu don't know the difference between men and women and the underclothing items they wear.
Click to expand...


He had no legitimate defense for his position so he desperately threw a Hail Mary out there and it blew up in his face


----------



## Rustic

Obviously her attire was not appropriated by management nor the patrons....

You could put all the lipstick you want on the pig... but it’s still a pig.


----------



## Rustic

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean if you ask men to wear a cup you must also ask women? You are INSANE if yu don't know the difference between men and women and the underclothing items they wear.
Click to expand...

Obviously Political correctness has made him a eunuch....


----------



## Tilly

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean if you ask men to wear a cup you must also ask women? You are INSANE if yu don't know the difference between men and women and the underclothing items they wear.
Click to expand...

He doesn’t even know the difference between men and women.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the superflous detail.
> 
> Now your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand wrong, I want the truth?
> 
> You don't have the guts to answer.
> 
> Henpecked and on a short leash Br'er?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
Click to expand...



If you can't talk now son, click you handset twice?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean if you ask men to wear a cup you must also ask women? You are INSANE if yu don't know the difference between men and women and the underclothing items they wear.
Click to expand...



He is gender fluid and drunk.


----------



## harmonica

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand wrong, I want the truth?
> 
> You don't have the guts to answer.
> 
> Henpecked and on a short leash Br'er?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't talk now son, click you handset twice?
Click to expand...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Rustic said:


> Obviously her attire was not appropriated by management nor the patrons....
> 
> You could put all the lipstick you want on the pig... but it’s still a pig.




Like Manchelle?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

Tilly said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they seeing as how that would make no sense?
> 
> But you already knew that, of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be different in the colonies but the general rule of discrimination is that you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex. But then we do enjoy more protection under the law than you types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does that mean if you ask men to wear a cup you must also ask women? You are INSANE if yu don't know the difference between men and women and the underclothing items they wear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He doesn’t even know the difference between men and women.
Click to expand...



He eschews women unless they a Bruce Jennerish.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood

harmonica said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want the truth?
> 
> 
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You understand wrong, I want the truth?
> 
> You don't have the guts to answer.
> 
> Henpecked and on a short leash Br'er?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SGT Henshaw*: It is my understanding that you can no longer ask me these questions, sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't talk now son, click you handset twice?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



You have a very charming son in law.


----------



## JoeMoma

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cant ask women,or men,to do something that you wouldnt ask a member of the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have to ask a man to have your baby?
> Give you a BJ?
> 
> Oh Goodness, where’s the brain bleach!!!
> 
> View attachment 214508
Click to expand...

Tommy would ask a man for a BJ?  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



What a faggot! I love braless women!


----------



## Marion Morrison

The reporter could be her brunette twin! 

No bra, no job? Osoyoos waitress files human rights complaint after manager’s demand that she wear a bra


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
Click to expand...

And with that statement IQ's suddenly dropped by a significant amount.


----------



## McRocket

I have said it before and I will say it again...I think privately-owned companies (assuming this is one) should be able to hire and fire anyone for any reason...

...going bra-less, the color of their hair, skin, nails, shoes, their sexual preference, because they won't sleep with the boss, because they will sleep with the boss, the way they part their hair...ANY REASON.
 I don't care what the law says about this...the power of consumer choice should be the final court.
 If this gal stays fired, she can tell the press and customers can boycott the business (or not). And that will force the owners to do the right thing (if that is the case).

I have zero problem with her being fired.

I hope she loses her case...but she probably won't.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

If she is not able to wear one due to health reasons, then may she kick butt.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## theHawk

The employer has standards.  And yes, standards are different for men and women.  You know, because of biology.  If she don’t like it she can find work elsewhere.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its instructive that you cannot discuss a discrimination case on this board without a bunch of mysoginistic loafers latching on to it and acting like a bunch of pre pubescent schoolboys. Such is the rights comitment to equa rights.

This girl will win her case and businesses will have to revise the way that they treat their staff. And the world will be a better place.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> *What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?[/*QUOTE]
> adults with children
> 
> 
> fucking retard
> 
> 
> hope the lawyer sucks every penny from her and leaves her with nothing.


----------



## Two Thumbs

what kind of fucked up, leftarded world do we live in where you have to add a bra to the dress code for your wait staff?

and how fucked is it that she thinks she has a right to not follow the rules?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two Thumbs said:


> what kind of fucked up, leftarded world do we live in where you have to add a bra to the dress code for your wait staff?
> 
> and how fucked is it that she thinks she has a right to not follow the rules?


It was a new rule that was drafted just for her. It was unfair.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of fucked up, leftarded world do we live in where you have to add a bra to the dress code for your wait staff?
> 
> and how fucked is it that she thinks she has a right to not follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a new rule that was drafted just for her. It was unfair.
Click to expand...

life isn't fair

as an adult, she knew she had to follow the rule, act and dress like an adult out in public

her boss, who she had to take orders from, is in the right


----------



## Mac1958

New workplace rules are often established to address issues that arise.

We all know that, even if we won't admit it.

Customers complain, the boss creates a new rule.  Happens all the time.

He's the boss, he makes the rules.  The rule wasn't illegal.
.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?


Where does it say the boss is conservative?
Is this more of your fake news? Like masked fascists attack bookshop and mugger thought Indian was Muslim???
Hmmmmm?


----------



## Winston

Death Angel said:


> Hooters is hiring



Bras are required at Hooters.


----------



## Tilly

Read more: Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News

Twitter: Metro (@MetroUK) | Twitter | Facebook: Metro


Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of fucked up, leftarded world do we live in where you have to add a bra to the dress code for your wait staff?
> 
> and how fucked is it that she thinks she has a right to not follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a new rule that was drafted just for her. It was unfair.
Click to expand...


*customers complained about her being braless *– prompting management to introduce a new dress code.


Read more: Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News

Twitter: Metro (@MetroUK) | Twitter | Facebook: Metro

Maybe her boobies were putting the customers off their food?  
The business is rightfully listening to  their customers.


----------



## dave p

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of fucked up, leftarded world do we live in where you have to add a bra to the dress code for your wait staff?
> 
> and how fucked is it that she thinks she has a right to not follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a new rule that was drafted just for her. It was unfair.
Click to expand...

It was drafted for women that worked there. Did you happen to read where it said tank top or bra?


----------



## dave p

Tommy Tainant said:


> Its instructive that you cannot discuss a discrimination case on this board without a bunch of mysoginistic loafers latching on to it and acting like a bunch of pre pubescent schoolboys. Such is the rights comitment to equa rights.
> 
> This girl will win her case and businesses will have to revise the way that they treat their staff. And the world will be a better place.


Considering its Canada, she may win. I highly doubt it though, and she shouldn't win. The new rule said tank top or bra and was instituted for all women employees. She has decided to focus only on the bra part. Tell me how the world would be a better place if she won. Aslo, if you could please tell us all how you know this boss is conservative?


----------



## JoeB131

Tommy Tainant said:


> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



I think it would depend how saggy they are... 

Nobody wants to see saggy breasts...


----------



## Yarddog

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



Well this is the way the free market system works. Sometimes when you open a restaurant your allowed to have a dress code for your employees, it doesn't even have to be a prudish thing at all but its the way the owner feels comfortable engaging the paying public. lets see, well working in a restaurant when I was young i was forced to wear one of those bow ties... I found it very restrictive and uncomfortable, and guess what the waitresses didn't have to wear them... so should I have sued for discrimination?  or just found another job if I didn't like that one?   The answer is choice B  other wise you have to get in everybodys' business creating more laws more silly regulations which is what socialists and communists love to do.


----------



## Yarddog

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



Well this is the way the free market system works. Sometimes when you open a restaurant your allowed to have a dress code for your employees, it doesn't even have to be a prudish thing at all but its the way the owner feels comfortable engaging the paying public. lets see, well working in a restaurant when I was young i was forced to wear one of those bow ties... I found it very restrictive and uncomfortable, and guess what the waitresses didn't have to wear them... so should I have sued for discrimination?  or just found another job if I didn't like that one?   The answer is choice B  other wise you have to get in everybodys' business creating more laws more silly regulations which is what socialists and communists love to do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
Click to expand...


Well that's because most men (not you of course) don't have tits big enough to need a bra.


----------



## dave p

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of fucked up, leftarded world do we live in where you have to add a bra to the dress code for your wait staff?
> 
> and how fucked is it that she thinks she has a right to not follow the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> It was a new rule that was drafted just for her. It was unfair.
Click to expand...

It applies to all women employees.


----------



## Deno

Tommy Tainant said:


> Waitress sues former boss who demanded she wear a bra to work | Metro News
> 
> *A waitress is suing her former boss for a breach of human rights after he said she must wear a bra at work. Christine Schell, 25, hasn’t worn a bra for three years for comfort and health reasons. When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to this girl.
> What sort of conservative wanker complains about a waitress not wearing a bra ?



Probably the libtard women that complained...…...


----------



## skye

May be the waitress was taking the appetite away from the people who went there.....

you know...not a nice spectacle

I don't    know if that was the case....but if it was....well then, the boss might have been right.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Tommy Tainant said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will probably win. It’s in stupid Canada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it is clearly discrimination. None of the men would have been told to wear bras I imagine.
Click to expand...

if they have big man-tits they might be asked too....


----------



## Sunsettommy

From the link:

When she started working at Greenside Grill in the Osoyoos Golf Club in British Columbia, Canada, in June this year, customers complained about her being braless – prompting management to introduce a new dress code.

The code stated that ‘women must wear either a tank top or bra under their uniform shirt’. Ms Schell refused to sign and was subsequently fired, she claims."

They fired her for not complying to a non existent dress code when she was hired.


----------

